# Pedal kicks?



## Bomber210 (8. Juni 2004)

Tach @all Trialer 
also ich hab da mal ein problem mit dem Pedal Kick (mit dem Hinterrad nach vorne springen) kann mir mal einer erklären wie es geht oder wie er es auf seine weise gelernt hat ich verstehe das echt nicht ich übe es jetzt schon eine ganze weile aber es klappt einfach nich ich wäre auch schon fast ein paar mal nach hinten runtergefallen wenn ich mich nicht wieder gefangen hätte! bitte um ausführliche hilfe und Antwort!
ich sag schon mal danke!


----------



## johnny.winter (8. Juni 2004)

Vielleicht hilft Dir die www.vtcz.ch online-Fahrschule weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bomber210 (8. Juni 2004)

ja sorry aber dort hab ich schon geschaut aba aus dem zeug da werd ich einfach nicht schlau deshalb bräuchte ich nur die hilfe und beschreibung wie ihr es macht oder was ihr mir empfehlen könnt? 

P.S. ach ja wollte noch fragen ob es einen trialer aus sachsen und umgebung Riesa gibt?


----------



## Silver Phoenix (8. Juni 2004)

Na ja, so einfach ist das nicht zu erklären da man irgentwie ein gefühl dafür entwickelt.

Ich habe das ganze so angefangen. Anstatt vom hinterrad aus anzufangen, habe ich mich einfach mit beiden reifen auf den boden, hingestellt beide bremsen gezogen, den Körper ein bischen nach hinten kippen lassen und bin dann mit einen ruck einfach nach vorne gesprungen. Das größte problem bei mir war das timeing mit der bremse, dass brauch halt etwas übung. Nachdem ich den dreh raus hatte habe ich das ganze vom hintertad aus geübt.

Die methode ist vieleicht nicht die optimale variante, aber so hab ich es hinbekommen.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (8. Juni 2004)

Kannst Du schon Räder versetzen und das Hinterrad gscheit anheben? Das wäre der erste Gradient.

Das mit dem hinten absteigen kannst Du ruhig bewußt einige male machen und auch "provozieren". Dann verlierst Du die Angst vor diesem Phänomen, weil Du die Grenze ausgelotet hast.

Wenn Du Dich in den Pedalen verkeilen kannst und damit das Hinterrad, bzw. das ganze Rad nach oben ziehen kannst, kannst Du dich mal an eine Tischtennisplatte stellen. Mit dem Vorderrad auf der Platte kannst Du hin und her hüpfen. Dann versuchen Rückwärts von der Platte weg hüpfen.

Wenn du das Gleichgewicht gefunden hast, kannst Du versuchen das Rad vom Boden aus hochzuziehen. Anfangs am Besten mit der Gegenbewegung einem Stoppi (Endo, Nosewheeli wie auch immer).

Bei vielen dauert es eine ganze Zeit und braucht viel training bis diese Technik beherscht wird.


----------



## Bomber210 (8. Juni 2004)

ja schon mal danke gut soweit hat es mir noch nicht geholfen aber ich werde es nach erklärung versuchen das mit dem timeing mit der bremse hab ich auch kleine schwierigkeiten!  also wenn noch irgendjemand eine einfachere variante oder eine andere kennt bitte ich um erklärung ist echt wichtig!

ach nochwas wenn ich das dann mit dem reintreten mache (soweit hab ich es schon mal probiert) kippe ich immer nach hinten runter oder komme nicht mehr richtig an das rad wieder dran und drauf !


----------



## aramis (8. Juni 2004)

Bomber210 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. ach ja wollte noch fragen ob es einen trialer aus sachsen und umgebung Riesa gibt?



Der Fabi kommt aus Riesa. Kannst dem ja mal ne PM schreiben.
Um nicht nach hinten zu fallen, musst du vor dem Reintreten das Vorderrad nach vorn absenken. Eigentlich logisch, oder?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. Juni 2004)

Also ich gehe hetzt mal davon aus, dass du schon auf dem HR hüpfen kannst, also ohne reinzutreten. Das solltest du nämlich aufjedenfall locker beherrschen sonnst wirds schwierig mit dem HOp 'n Go. Dies Technik scheint überhaupt eine der am schwierigsten zu lernende Technik bei Anfängern zu sein, denn sie trennt die Spreu vom Weizen wie es so schön heißt.

Also ich hab damals sehr lange gebraucht, bis ich den dreh raus hatte. Der Knackpunkt war, dass ich am Anfang viel zu weite Sprünge machen wollte.

Also:
geh in den BWH und hüpfe ein weni auf dem HR. Wenn du dich sicher fühlst lässt du das VR ein WENIG! runter und tritts auch nur ein WENIG! rein. Du musst dabei keine Strecke zurücklegen, es geht nur darum dich durch das reintreten oben zu halten. Es geht darum so viele und best kontrollierte kleine reintreter wie möglich zu machen. Wenn du das beherrscht, kommen die weten Sprünge ganz von selbst.

Ich hab auch schon von der anderen Version gehört, also aus dem Stand kräftig reinzutreten, aber ich denke dass man die Kontrolle besser mit der anderen Methode lernt.


----------



## Sanitoeter (8. Juni 2004)

Also ich habs so gelernt...
Ich lag eines abends im Bett und ahb mich drüber aufgeregt, dass ich keinen PEdalkick behersche.. dann bin ich einfach mal die schritte durchgegangen, wie man es amchen könnte... Aufs hr.. BWHs...leicht nach vorn lehnen... und denn VERSUCHE mal aufm HR zu fahren... diese Technik nutzt du, um dich nach vorn zu katapultieren.. so fährst du aber nur 3-5 cm und hebst den vom Boden ab... also.. nen bunnyhop...

So hab ichs in etwa gelernt...
geh dir irgendwann mal trocken die Situation und die Technik im Kopf durch... inner Schule, im Bett, beier Arbeit..egal wo... *gg* genauso habbich auch den trat-bunny ganz schnell gelernt..


----------



## Bomber210 (8. Juni 2004)

Naja ok da werd ich es mal versuchen ich hoffe es klappt bald mal ich probiere jetzt erst mal alle methoten von euch aus mal sehen welche ich weiter empfehlen kann! falls noch jemand ne andere kennt könnt ruhig weiter schreiben freue mich auf mehrere methoten!


----------



## BommelMaster (10. Juni 2004)

also ich les du hast so ein seltsames giant bike

wenn das ding mehr für touren ausgelegt ist, ist es wohl ratsam ein trialorientierteres bike zu kaufen, dann klappt auch der pedalkick besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (10. Juni 2004)

Also wenn du die Technik nicht kannst, dann bringt dir auch ein anderes Rad nicht mehr. Er kann das auf seinem jetzigen Rad genauso gut lernen. 

P.S. Setzt doch Anfängern nicht diesen Flo ins Ohr, dass das mit ihren Rädern schwerer zu erlernen wäre (auch wenn es mit nem Trialrad leichter ist), das demotiviert nämlich!


----------



## BommelMaster (10. Juni 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn du die Technik nicht kannst, dann bringt dir auch ein anderes Rad nicht mehr. Er kann das auf seinem jetzigen Rad genauso gut lernen.
> 
> P.S. Setzt doch Anfängern nicht diesen Flo ins Ohr, dass das mit ihren Rädern schwerer zu erlernen wäre (auch wenn es mit nem Trialrad leichter ist), das demotiviert nämlich!




die wahrheit kommt irgendwie dann doch raus 

es könnte aber der andere effekt rauskommen, dass die anfänger es versuchen mit ihrem antitrialbike und schaffen und dann voll stolz auf sich sind weilses gepackt ham - naja egal

also prinzipiell geht das natürlich mit allen bikes, sorry


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (10. Juni 2004)

Ich habe es mit einem 16 kg Fully gelernt. Inzwischen habe ich ein Trial Bike.

Im Nachhinein bin ich der Meinung, dass das Trial Rad NICHT der kriegsentscheidende Faktor ist.

Ein "normales" MTB reicht m.E. zum lernen von 
- auf der Stelle stehen
- Räder versetzen
- Rückwärts fahren
- Bunny Hoop (kann ich mit dem Trial Rad immer noch nicht)
- Backwheel Hops
- Wheeli (auch vom Hinderniss runter)
- Auf Hinderniss bis 4 Paletten höhe
- Schwierigkeitsgrad weiße Spur bei Wettkämpfen

Sinnvoll, aber nicht zwingend erforderlich ist es das große Kettenblatt durch einen Rockring für das Mittlere zu ersetzen.

Ich finde auch, dass wir das mit dem Trial Rad für Anfänger hier im Forum überbewerten. Lasst uns doch Anfänger motivieren ohne Hindernisse in den Sport einzusteigen. Es liegt nicht am Trial Rad weshalb jemand Trial beherscht. Und um so mehr Leute das machen um so besser ist das für den Sport.

Das benutzen eines Helms halte ich für viel viel wichtiger als ein Trial Rad!


----------



## ph1L (10. Juni 2004)

weicht zwar etwas vom Thema ab aber es interessiert mich jetzt doch:

Ich konnte den Bunny nur mit meinem alten "kurzen" Rad.


Mit dem Koxx funzt es einfach net...
Ich übe es jetzt eigentlich auch nicht mehr da mir der Tretbunny mehr zusagt und auch gut klappt.


Geht es irgendjemand außer dem Ralf und mir noch so?


----------



## matthias,wandel (10. Juni 2004)

was heisstn hier mitm normalo bike geht auch trial????
wenn ich die zeit zurückdrehen könnte wirde ich mir auch klei ne richtige trialmachine kaufen....überleg dochma selber, wenn du mitm sehr guten trialbike beginnst haste die skills viel viel schneller drauf als mitm 16kg fully...logisch...und wer trialen will sollte auch dies nur mitm ordentlichen trialbike ausüben,basta

das hat nichts mit demotivation zu tun,aber haste schonma ein mopedtrialer mitner simson auf einen stein  losgehen sehen...ICH NICHT...und das obwohl man mit der simse schon nen wheely hinkriegen kann....


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (11. Juni 2004)

Warum hast Du Dir als Du angefangen hast nicht gleich ein richtiges Trial-Bike gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (11. Juni 2004)

Es geht doch nur darum, dass man niemanden entmutigen soll, der sich noch kein neues Rad leisten kann. Und ich bin schließlich 6 Jahre lang mehr oder minder passabel mit meinen DS Rahmen Trial gefahren!  

@Phil
ja mit dem Koxx ist der Bunny natürlich schwerer, weil das Rad vorn viel länger ist. Wenn dir der Treter besser gefällt, dann bleib dabei, spart viel Anlauf. Seit ich mein Koxx hab, hab ich mich vom Bunny gänzlich verabschiedet und tipp halt jetzt lieber...


----------



## matthias,wandel (11. Juni 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hast Du Dir als Du angefangen hast nicht gleich ein richtiges Trial-Bike gekauft?




warum?????!!!!!! na weil es zu meiner zeit vielleicht ma noch nich koxx,echo,zoo,coust...und dergleichen gab und wenn dann ham wir davon nichts gewußt....


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (11. Juni 2004)

Verstehe!

Wenn Du aus der Zeit stammst, dann weißt Du ja was vor der Zeit der Trial spezfischen Räder alles erreicht wurde. Klar: wenn es mit einem Trial Rad nicht besser ginge würde es die kaum geben.

Ich stelle mir halt jemand vor, der mit funkelnden Augen nach Hause kommt nachdem er Trial Action gesehen hat. Jetzt will er das auch mal probieren. Das ist der erste Schritt. Dann stellt er fest, dass es doch nicht sooo leicht ist wie es aussieht und er sucht Hilfe hier im Forum. Antwort (tiefe, sonore Stime): Vergiss es mit Deinem Fahrrad! Du musst schon 1000 EUR auf den Tisch legen. Wir können das nur wegen unserer Fahrräder!

Ja ich weiß! Es geht auch mit weniger als 1000,-- EUR. Ich will nur veranschaulichen was ich meine.


----------



## matthias,wandel (11. Juni 2004)

da hast du mich aber nicht ganz verstanden...denn ich habe nicht gesagt des ohne trialbike nicht geht...und ich habe auch nicht gesagt das man nur durch ein richtiges trialbike skills trainiert....nur ist halt mal tatsache das wenn man trial ausüben möchte( nicht nur wheely,räder versätzen,trackstand,noseroller) ,eben halt ein trialbike benötigt,bzw. mit diesem trial schneller,effektiver und besser kann. ich weiss ja nicht wie Du trial interprätierst,aber für mich heißt trial durch techniken über hindernisse ""fahren""(trialen).wenn Du aber sagst man will ""showtricks"" lernen und ausüben,dann kann man das mit einem normalen fahrrad,von mir aus mitm 30kg fully,mit stempelbremse,durchaus verwenden! 

sorry für die scholechte semantik, muss erstma wach werden.....


----------



## Angelo Berlin (11. Juni 2004)

Ich denke nicht, dass man unbedingt ein Trialbike braucht, um Trial zu fahren. Ein Trialbike spart meiner Meinung nach nur Kondition, weil einiges halt leichter geht, aber es hilft dir beim erlernen von Techniken kaum weiter denke ich...


----------



## Adonai (11. Juni 2004)

ey ich hab jetzt auch n chaka firestarter das is nix mit trial geometrie und radstand is unter 1000mm und is für federgabeln und für ds und blabla aber damit kann ich prima fahren (sofern man mein können prima einstufen würde  ) 

wollt ich nur mal loswerden ...


----------



## ph1L (11. Juni 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht, dass man unbedingt ein Trialbike braucht, um Trial zu fahren. Ein Trialbike spart meiner Meinung nach nur Kondition, weil einiges halt leichter geht, aber es hilft dir beim erlernen von Techniken kaum weiter denke ich...



Tippen mit nem 20 kilo DH Fully sieht bestimmt lustig aus


----------



## KAMIkazerider (11. Juni 2004)

es ist möglich!
da mein monty rahmen mal gebrochen war, und zum schweissen wegwar musste ich mit meinem dualbike "auskommen"


----------



## Berti (12. Juni 2004)

ich glaube, dass das echt alles ein übungsfrage ist und antworten ausdem forum absolut null bringen
man muss es einfach selbst herausfinden...

wenn du auf dem hinterrad stehen kannst und den backwheelhop HALBWEGS beherrschst, da reicht es auch, wenn du nur 3 sprünge schaffst... stell dich aufs HR, verlager dein gewicht nich nach hinten sondern lass dich LEICHT nach vorn kippen und dann trittst du rein, wie bei einem wheelie im stehen!

so hab ich es letztens mal geschafft, mit meiner street/dirtschaukel
und wenn ich dann irgendwann in hoffentlich absehbarer Zeit endlich meine HS33 bekomme werde ich das auch weiter üben

für ein trialbike ist leider kein platz mehr im schuppen


----------



## Bomber210 (12. Juni 2004)

Ja ist klar alles übungs zwecken un so aba ich hab da das problem das wenn ich dann reintreten will mein fahrrad auf einmal weg ist es schiesst einfach nach vorn ! man muss zwar irgendwie die hüfte mit nach vorn bringen aber es klappt einfach nicht und irgendwo hab ich etwas respekt davor weil es mich ein paar mal fast gelegt hätte !weis ja nicht ob da noch jemand en tipp hätte! 

ja noch mal zum fahrrad ich wollt mir ja en trial fahrrad holen und da brauch ich bloß noch rahmen und gabel den rest die 2er hohlkammer und so nehm ich noch von dem jetzigen was ist eigendlich so die preisklasse bei solchen trial rädern komplett und selbst teile gekauft?
nur so ne kleine preis spanne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (12. Juni 2004)

mir geht es ganz genauso wie Bomber210. wenn ich an der kante auf hinterrad stehe und dann kurz ankicke, schießt mein bike nach vorn weg und ich bin schon 2 mal aufs maul geflogen.
ich weiss auch, das man kurz vorm abspringen das vorderrad nen bischen absenken muss, aber es klappt trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Berti (12. Juni 2004)

dann stehst du grade bzw. nach hinten geneigt

du musst dich mit Rad und Körper nach vorn fallen lassen und dem gleichgewichtspunkt hinterherspringen

klingt außerdem nach einer fehlenden Körperspannung bei dir... kannst du dich im bike verkrallen?


----------



## aramis (12. Juni 2004)

Bike-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss auch, das man kurz vorm abspringen das vorderrad nen bischen absenken muss, aber es klappt trotzdem nicht.



Na offensichtlich reicht ein Bisschen nicht. Musste das halt mehr MEHR absenken.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (12. Juni 2004)

> Zitat von *Berti*
> kannst du dich im bike verkrallen?



naja, ich kann es nen bischen. ich kann jaa nicht mal nen tipper bei ner flachen mauer, weil ich das hinterrad nicht hoch bekomme. ich krache jedesmal mit der schutzplatte auf die kante.


----------



## Schlingsi (12. Juni 2004)

Bike-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ich kann es nen bischen. ich kann jaa nicht mal nen tipper bei ner flachen mauer, weil ich das hinterrad nicht hoch bekomme. ich krache jedesmal mit der schutzplatte auf die kante.



tippen funzt meiner meinung nach erst so richtig ab 70 od 80 cm. alles da drunter is komsich...


----------



## Bomber210 (13. Juni 2004)

dumme frage aber was ist Tippen? 
und denkt vielleicht mal bitte noch daran die preisspanne von euren 20" trial rädern hin zuschreiben!

Es klingt vielleicht so leicht einfach mal das rad unter dem körper nach vorne  befördern und die oberschenkel fast an den lenker zu nehmen aber es klappt einfach nicht das rad haut mir immer wieder ab !


----------



## Adonai (13. Juni 2004)

also hinterrad sollte man schon gut genug hoch bekommen das sollte man vor dem pedal kick beherrschen...  also antippen is wenn du vor einer mauer stehst (ab 20cm oder noch weniger)  und dann das vorderrad darauf setzt wenn du das gemacht hast ziehst du dein hinterrad hoch und bei geöffneten bremsen ergibt das den effekt das du nach vorne rollst. Also auf die mauer. Das ganze geht bis ... naja 2 meter oder noch höher.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (13. Juni 2004)

Adonai schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das ganze geht bis ... naja 2 meter oder noch höher.



der weltrekord liegt bei 187cm. (eine 90° kannte mit autodachtechnik hoch)
mit antippen ist mir nichts höheres als 150cm bekannt...


----------



## Adonai (13. Juni 2004)

achja nagut dann hab ich das mit tretbunnyhop verwechselt oder kann man damit auch nicht höher??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (13. Juni 2004)

Adonai schrieb:
			
		

> also hinterrad sollte man schon gut genug hoch bekommen das sollte man vor dem pedal kick beherrschen...  also antippen is wenn du vor einer mauer stehst (ab 20cm oder noch weniger)  und dann das vorderrad darauf setzt wenn du das gemacht hast ziehst du dein hinterrad hoch und bei geöffneten bremsen ergibt das den effekt das du nach vorne rollst. Also auf die mauer. Das ganze geht bis ... naja 2 meter oder noch höher.



Na da will ich mal sehen, wie jemand sein Vorderrad auf ne 2Meter-Mauer setzt.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (13. Juni 2004)

Adonai schrieb:
			
		

> achja nagut dann hab ich das mit tretbunnyhop verwechselt oder kann man damit auch nicht höher??



nope


----------



## Adonai (13. Juni 2004)

ja ******* man kommt doch irgendwie ne mauer frontal hoch die höher is als 2 meter oder??


----------



## Angelo Berlin (13. Juni 2004)

Adonai schrieb:
			
		

> ja ******* man kommt doch irgendwie ne mauer frontal hoch die höher is als 2 meter oder??



Das hat aber dann nichts mehr mit antippen zu tun! Und wie bereits erwähnt, liegt der Weltrekord bei 1,87m. Hast du dich schon mal vor ne Mauer gestellt die höher als 2 Meter ist (kauf dir mal n Maßband!)...

Zum Problem des Thread owners:

Also ich erwähnte bereits, dass du vielleicht mit vielen kleinen Reintretern arbeiten solltest, weil du die weiten noch nicht beherrschen wirst. Es geht doch in erster Linie darum durch das reintreten das Gleichgewicht zu halten und nicht nur irgendeinen Gap zu bezwingen.


----------



## Bomber210 (14. Juni 2004)

Ja is klar ne aber wie schon gesagt geht es mir erst mal darum das ich beim kicken nicht nach hinten abkippe und das rad dann auf einmal weg ist! man muss zwar irgendwie die hüfte zum lenker ziehen aber aber das klappt irgendwo nicht richtig!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (14. Juni 2004)

Dann versuche halt erst mal das Gegenteil zu provozieren, so dass du nach dem Sprung nach vorn kippst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bomber210 (24. Juni 2004)

Ok danke ich habs raus! es klappt schon so einigermaßen !der rest kommt ja eh durch übung !bloß wird das jetzt erst mal nichts weil mein rahmen gebrochen ist bekomm aber bald einen neuen! also dann danke no ma!


----------



## Bomber210 (29. Juni 2004)

tach naja ok aber jetzt wäre es wieder wie komm ich da wirklich auf gute höhe und ne richtige weite? wo kann ich das am besten üben?


----------



## Berti (29. Juni 2004)

ausrüstung anziehen, aufs rad setzen, zum spot fahren und üben#

also ich üb das immer auf dem fahhrad und das hat ab und zu kontakt mit der erdoberfläche...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (29. Juni 2004)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> ausrüstung anziehen, aufs rad setzen, zum spot fahren und üben#
> 
> also ich üb das immer auf dem fahhrad und das hat ab und zu kontakt mit der erdoberfläche...



Du so richtig helfen tust dem Jung mit deinen Kommentaren hier auch nicht!

Also um wiete zu üben eignen sich am besten zwei Paletten, die dann dann immer weiter auseinander ziehst. Höhe ist bei der Technik nicht so entscheidend denk ich, es geht doch erst mal darum überhaupt auf dem HR manövrieren zu können. Interessanter wären doch jetzt Techniken bei denen du auf dem HR landest... Bunny, Tretbunny, Antippen, Reißen, Sidehop etc...


----------



## Berti (30. Juni 2004)

och menno das war zynisch weil alles schon in dem thread steht er müsste nur mal die Augen aufmachen!

haben andere und ich schon mehrfach beschrieben mit der gewichtsverlagerung?!


----------



## Bomber210 (30. Juni 2004)

naja ist ja ok wollt nur no ma nachfragen ist ja ok ! naja da werd ich jetzt auf meinen neuen rahmen warten (weil alter gebrochen) und dann glei üben gehn!


----------



## Bomber210 (23. Juli 2004)

pk hab einen neuen rahmen so und jetzt wollt ich fragen in die weite komm ich ür den anfang jetzt über einen meter ist das ok? und dann wie kann ich ordenlich die höhe üben ich bekomm das einfach net raus schaff vielleicht 10-15 cm!


----------



## Benjy (23. Juli 2004)

Adonai schrieb:
			
		

> also hinterrad sollte man schon gut genug hoch bekommen das sollte man vor dem pedal kick beherrschen...  also antippen is wenn du vor einer mauer stehst (ab 20cm oder noch weniger)  und dann das vorderrad darauf setzt wenn du das gemacht hast ziehst du dein hinterrad hoch und bei geöffneten bremsen ergibt das den effekt das du nach vorne rollst. Also auf die mauer. Das ganze geht bis ... naja 2 meter oder noch höher.


also wenn ich ehrlich sein soll klingt das für mich nicht wie antippen sondern wie "stinknormales rauffahren"...


----------



## Bomber210 (24. Juli 2004)

ja glaub ich auch wer kann mal richtig das antippen erklären?! und mir extra noch helfen wie ich beim pedal kick auf höhe und weite zusammen komme!?


----------



## Benjy (24. Juli 2004)

als wenn ich ehrlich sein soll... lass des mit dem antippen lieba erstmal sein und lern erstma andere wichtige techniken...
mit dem erklären hab ich mich sowieso imma ein bissel schwer...
aba naja bei dem antippen mussde halt mit schwung aufs hindernis zufahren, das vorderrad an die kante setzen und dabei nen richtigen winkel treffen... dadurch wirsde automatisch nach oben gedrückt und du brauchst eigentlich nur noch des fahrrad unter dir durch schieben und du stehst auf dem hinterrad... is aba nich so leicht wie es sich anhört... man braucht halt ordentlich viel schwung und muss uch dementsprechend schnell aufs hindernis zufahren...  naja und wenn de halt nech den richtigen winkel erwischst dann kanns passieren das entweder dein bike komplett stehen bzw. hängen bleibt und du mit der gesicht (um mal nicht fresse zu sagen) am hindernis klebst... oda das du zu doll nach oben gedrückt wirst, das hinterrad gegen das hindernis knallt und du volle ********... also wirklich volle kacke auf dem rücken landest... und das könnte sehr sehr schmerzhaft werden, denn man kann sich da nur in den seltensten fällen richtig abfangen..

so des war ja ma n text... viel spaß beim lesn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bomber210 (25. Juli 2004)

*g* jo das lesen hab ich überstanden! hm und was wären da noch so vorm antippen wichtigere tricks? und kann mir hir eigendlich überhaupt jemand sagen wie ich beim kicken auf ne ordenliche höhe komme?!


----------



## Silver Phoenix (25. Juli 2004)

Vieleicht musst du, um beim pedal kick höher und/oder weiter zukommen, einfach etwas mehr trainieren. Wenn du die technik schon ganz gut kannst sind es vieleicht einfach nur deine Muskeln die noch nicht stark genug sind und du kommst deswegen nicht höher/weiter!?


----------



## Bomber210 (25. Juli 2004)

ich denk mal muskeln hab ich genug ich geh schon knapp 7 jahre in kampfsport (judo)! ich denk mal es liegt vieleicht nur an der richtigen technik!ich muss da bestimmt etwas mehr aus den knieen den körper strecken!
genau so wenn ich das auf menge mache dann wird es bei mir irgendwann zu hecktisch weil das vr immer schneller absinkt deswegen muss ich schneller kicken um das rad noch etwas oben zu behalten und auch das wenn ich mich weiter nach hinten lehne gibts da irgendein trick?
aalso wegen üben das mach ich jetzt fast jeden tag mehrere stunden!


----------



## Silver Phoenix (25. Juli 2004)

Jetzt bin ich mit meinem Latein auch am ende, will dir ja auch keine falschen Tipps geben. Da müssen dir jetzt wohl die helfen die es besser wissen als ich.


----------



## biketrialer (25. Juli 2004)

Bomber210 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denk mal muskeln hab ich genug ich geh schon knapp 7 jahre in kampfsport (judo)! ich denk mal es liegt vieleicht nur an der richtigen technik!ich muss da bestimmt etwas mehr aus den knieen den körper strecken!
> genau so wenn ich das auf menge mache dann wird es bei mir irgendwann zu hecktisch weil das vr immer schneller absinkt deswegen muss ich schneller kicken um das rad noch etwas oben zu behalten und auch das wenn ich mich weiter nach hinten lehne gibts da irgendein trick?
> aalso wegen üben das mach ich jetzt fast jeden tag mehrere stunden!



das problem is bei euch eher das ihr noch zuwenig fahradgefühl habt, die meisten anfänger halten sich am fahrrad krampfhaft fest, du must beweglich bleiben wie en gummimensch  , locker in den armen und beinen, und halt viel üben, das dauert halt alles; da hat jeder sein eigens lerntempo der ein lernt das schneller der andere braucht da etwas länger für................
toto


----------



## Schlingsi (25. Juli 2004)

eben...das ist einfach ein Lernprozess. Kennt ihr nicht diese Tage wo man sich wundert das man diese oder jene Technik nicht konnte, und sie auf einmal klappt als hätte man sie immer schon gekonnt?! das is immer so und dauert halt mal länger oder weniger lang. 

ÜBEN


----------



## Benjy (25. Juli 2004)

Bomber210 schrieb:
			
		

> *g* jo das lesen hab ich überstanden! hm und was wären da noch so vorm antippen wichtigere tricks? und kann mir hir eigendlich überhaupt jemand sagen wie ich beim kicken auf ne ordenliche höhe komme?!


wichtigere und immer zu gebrauchende techniken sind z.B. sidehop, bunnyhop, tretbunnyhop, ranstellen, hop-and-go... und was man auf jeden fall immer braucht is n front jump (bei euch pedal kick genannt) und den sollte man auf jeden fall scon richtig beherrschen... ansonsten sollte man halt viel körper- und fahrradbeherrschung besitzen... gleichgewicht halten können und sich wirklich auf das was man macht (oder vorhat hat zu tun) konzentrieren...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (26. Juli 2004)

Also wo liegt denn bitte der Unterschied zwischen nem Pedalkick und nem Hop-and-Go? 
Dass Antippen nur mit Anfahrtsgeschindigkeit funktioniert halte ich für ein Gerücht, weil ich ne TT-Platte mit ner halben Kurbelumdrehung aufs HR tippe und dabei ganz bestimmt nicht viel Geschwindigkeit draufkriege. 
Ich finde es hilft ungemein, wenn man vor dem antippen erst mal richtig hoch drauffahren kann, weil man da ein ähnliches Timing für den Antritt entwickeln muss.
Also übe erstmal Hochfahren.


----------



## Bomber210 (26. Juli 2004)

ja ok jetzt bitte die erklärung mit dem hochfahren wie üben wo hochfahren?(treppe;Berng...?) ich weis ich stell mich bissl dumm an!
naja das mit dem antippen is ja kein prob ich tippe das erste ma um aufs hinterrad zu kommen und nach dem absenken des vr tippe ich noch einmal weite is alles ok mit über einem meter aber die höhe halt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadman (27. Juli 2004)

Bomber210 schrieb:
			
		

> naja das mit dem antippen is ja kein prob ich tippe das erste ma um aufs hinterrad zu kommen und nach dem absenken des vr tippe ich noch einmal weite is alles ok mit über einem meter aber die höhe halt!



Wieso kommt es mir nur so vor, dass du mit "antippen" etwas anderes meinst, wie alle andern hier?


----------



## Hanxs (27. Juli 2004)

Bomber210 schrieb:
			
		

> naja das mit dem antippen is ja kein prob ich tippe das erste ma um aufs hinterrad zu kommen und nach dem absenken des vr tippe ich noch einmal weite is alles ok mit über einem meter aber die höhe halt!



Das was du hier beschreibst ist die Technik um auf dem Hinterrad nach vorn zu hüpfen! Das hat mit der Kantentechnik "Tippen" nix zu tun. Denn das was du meinst sind die klassischen Pedal-Kicks oder auch die als Hop and Go bezeichnete Technik! 

Höhe und Weite bei dieser Technik kommen aber nur vom Üben und genauen einstudieren des Bewegungsablaufes! Das geht leider nicht von heut auf morgen nen Meter mehr!!!!!

Also immer trainieren und das wird schon.   

MfG 


Hanxs


----------



## Benjy (27. Juli 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Also wo liegt denn bitte der Unterschied zwischen nem Pedalkick und nem Hop-and-Go?
> Dass Antippen nur mit Anfahrtsgeschindigkeit funktioniert halte ich für ein Gerücht, weil ich ne TT-Platte mit ner halben Kurbelumdrehung aufs HR tippe und dabei ganz bestimmt nicht viel Geschwindigkeit draufkriege.
> Ich finde es hilft ungemein, wenn man vor dem antippen erst mal richtig hoch drauffahren kann, weil man da ein ähnliches Timing für den Antritt entwickeln muss.
> Also übe erstmal Hochfahren.


sicherlich ist es auc mit einer halben kurbelumdrehung möglich... sag ich uc gar nix anderes... allerdings bin ich der meinung das wenn man nur eine halbe kurbelumdrehung macht, mehr kraft aufwenden muss um aufs hinterrad zu kommen... durch eine etwas höhere anfahrtsgeschwindigkeit braucht man doch weniger kraft aufwenden (was bei einem wettkamp doch nur von vorteil ist, da man sich doch die energie für andere hindernisse bzw. sektionen aufbewahren kann, obwohl ich auch verstehen kann das man nicht immer diesen anlauf dann auch hat den mancheiner dafür braucht), da durch den schwung das eigentlich fas alles von alleine passiert und man wirklich nur noch das bike festhalten bzw. in die richtige position bringen braucht... und durch mehr schwung is auch verständlich (meiner meinung nach) das man dann auch höher kommen kann...

ok... es muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden was für ihn leichter ist bzw. was er besser kann... aber ich bleibe wohl bei vorrangig bei meiner schwungvollen antipptechnik


----------



## Bomber210 (27. Juli 2004)

Hanxs schrieb:
			
		

> Das was du hier beschreibst ist die Technik um auf dem Hinterrad nach vorn zu hüpfen! Das hat mit der Kantentechnik "Tippen" nix zu tun. Denn das was du meinst sind die klassischen Pedal-Kicks oder auch die als Hop and Go bezeichnete Technik!
> 
> 
> 
> ja sorry bin en bissl durcheinander gekommen weil erst vom kicken geredet wurde und da hab ich dann das antippen als durchtreten der pedale aufgenommen!sonst weis ich schon was antippen ist!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (27. Juli 2004)

Bomber210 schrieb:
			
		

> ja ok jetzt bitte die erklärung mit dem hochfahren wie üben wo hochfahren?(treppe;Berng...?)



Du machst ne halbe Kurbelumdrehung um das VR auf eine Kante zu treten und ziehst dann das HR hinterher. Halt einfach hochfahren.


----------



## Bomber210 (28. Juli 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Du machst ne halbe Kurbelumdrehung um das VR auf eine Kante zu treten und ziehst dann das HR hinterher. Halt einfach hochfahren.



beim hinterrad hochziehen auch noch mal rein treten oder mit eigener kraft oder vielleicht gar mit antippen (nur hr) an der ersten stufe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. Juli 2004)

Sorry ich kann mir das ganze nicht mehr anhören. Du frägst lauter Zeug was dich eh nicht weiterbringen wird. Man lernt das ganze Zeug durch FAHREN und nicht durch rumfragen. Es gibt haufenweise Videos im Vid Thread, allein durchs anschauen kann man da viel lernen, jedenfalls mehr als durch trockenem Text unter dem du dir nicht viel vorstellen kannst.

Außerdem sind 50% deiner Fragen total sinnlos,  die kann man mit gesunden Menschenverstand beantworten, ich mein was sollen solche Fragen wie *"jetzt bitte die erklärung mit dem hochfahren wie üben wo hochfahren"* oder *"kann mir hir eigendlich überhaupt jemand sagen wie ich beim kicken auf ne ordenliche höhe komme"*. Und das Antippen hast du nach ca 4 Erklärungen immer noch nicht gecheckt. 
Nochmal, Antippen ist was für Fortgeschrittene, das  braucht man nur wenn man eh schon locker auf ca Lenkerhöhe kommt also lass das.
Die ganzen Detailfragen um wie man jetzt die Kurbelumdrehungen macht kannst dir auch sparen. Das kann man so nicht sagen denn es kommt drauf an welche Ritzel du fährst, wie hoch das Hinderniss ist, wie schnell du drauf losfährst und wie weit das Hindernis von dir weg ist.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (28. Juli 2004)

Amen


----------



## Bomber210 (28. Juli 2004)

Es tut m,ir leid    (heul)   
ihr braucht do net antworten !ich sag do ich versteh das bissl später weil ich mich da irgendwo dumm anstelle naja egal 
gott wird mir auch irgendwann die kraft verleihen!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (28. Juli 2004)

Also nochmal:

Durch eine halbe Kurbelumdrehung das VR auf die Kante packen und dann das Hinterrad an den Pedalen hinterherziehen. 
Nichts mit nochmal reintreten, irgendwo gegentippen, oder sonstigem.

Einfach aus einer flüssigen Bewegung ohne anzuhalten hochfahren.

Vielleicht solltest du uns mal deinen fahrtechnischen Stand mitteilen, denn ich befürchte dass du hier sehr viele Begriffe durcheinander bringst und eigentlich weder weißt wovon wir reden, noch wovon du redest.

Und hochfahren ist nach dem Trackstand die basicste aller Basictechniken!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (28. Juli 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Und hochfahren ist nach dem Trackstand die basicste aller Basictechniken!



achja?? ich kann es immernoch nicht..........ich bekomme grad mal mein hinterrad auf ne bordsteinkante drauf, wenn ich da hochfahre und bei 2 stufen, knalle ich gegen die obere kante.

Jan


----------



## ph1L (28. Juli 2004)

Die "Hochfahrtechnik" is für Stufen auch misst...

außerdem gibts noch ne andere möglichkeit "hochzufahren" mit der man meiner meinung nach höher kommt:

*-schlechter Fuß vor und reintreten dass das Vr. Ansteigt
- Wen das Vr. auf der Kannte is dagegendrücken und sich abstoßen
und gleichzeitig mit dem guten Fuß der ja nun vorne is reintreten.*


Die oben beschriebene Technik heißt von mir aus auch noch anders aber die is grad ok wenn die Kannte net soooo hoch is und man wenig Anlauf hat


Falls jetzt wieder kommt "ich checks net" dann kann ich nur sagen lesen sie das Fett gedruckte


----------



## Angelo Berlin (28. Juli 2004)

Hmm also das check ich nun wieder nicht!

Wogegen drücken? wrum sollte ich nochmal mit dem guten Fuss reintreten wenn das VR schon auf der Kante ist? Kannst du davon mal nen Vid machen, oder den aussschnitt aus einem bekannten vid nennen?

P.S. Es geht hier nicht um irgendwelce Stufen, sondern um richtige Mauern und Kanten, und ich komm mit meiner oben beschriebenen Technik 85 cm hoch.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. Juli 2004)

Bike-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> achja?? ich kann es immernoch nicht..........ich bekomme grad mal mein hinterrad auf ne bordsteinkante drauf, wenn ich da hochfahre und bei 2 stufen, knalle ich gegen die obere kante.
> 
> Jan



wenn du die VR bremse drückst gehts leichter, aber natürlich nicht so krass bremsen das es dich fast überschlägt


----------



## Angelo Berlin (28. Juli 2004)

Du willst ihm bei 2 Stufen nicht wirklich zur VR-Bremse raten oder? Da macht er wohl was ganz anderes bei der Technik falsch.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (28. Juli 2004)

oda ich fahre nur zu langsam an und knalle dashalb mitn hr gegen die kante?! also ne bremse ziehe ich dabei nicht...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. Juli 2004)

Bike-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> oda ich fahre nur zu langsam an und knalle dashalb mitn hr gegen die kante?! also ne bremse ziehe ich dabei nicht...........


 
Wenn du 2 stufen nicht schafft dann liegt das nicht an der geschwindigkeit.
Das geht sogar mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit. Veruchs mit der Vorderbremse. so als würdest du nen Endo machen wollen. dh du rollst noch weiter weiter, aber halt nur auf dem Vordereifen.
Das ziehen der VR Bremse hilft dir das HR in die der Luft zu halten


----------



## ph1L (29. Juli 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm also das check ich nun wieder nicht!
> 
> Wogegen drücken? wrum sollte ich nochmal mit dem guten Fuss reintreten wenn das VR schon auf der Kante ist? Kannst du davon mal nen Vid machen, oder den aussschnitt aus einem bekannten vid nennen?
> 
> P.S. Es geht hier nicht um irgendwelce Stufen, sondern um richtige Mauern und Kanten, und ich komm mit meiner oben beschriebenen Technik 85 cm hoch.




CO Trials Vincent 3.wmv Video -> Zeit: 1:49


----------

